# Ipa Recipe



## reviled (1/9/08)

Hey guys, 

Anyone got a decent IPA recipe? What sort of hops should I use and how much? I want a fairly high IBU beer...


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/9/08)

American or UK?


----------



## reviled (1/9/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> American or UK?



UK, wouldnt it be an APA if it was American? Or can you have an AIPA?

I have three APA's on the go at the mo, so a nice UK IPA would be tops B)


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/9/08)

My personal most favourite beer I've made to date was an AIPA - only a select few got to sample it as I enjoyed it immensely

Unfortunately I've never made an IPA - but it's on the cards

Cheers

Here's the AIPA

33) Crazy Cowgirl AIPA (American India Pale Ale)

Brewing Date: Thursday November 8, 2007

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.35
Anticipated OG: 1.065
Anticipated SRM: 11.4
Anticipated IBU: 59.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Actual OG: 1.062
Actual FG: 1.0??

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.4 3.50 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.044 5
28.0 1.50 kg. JW Vienna Australia 1.018 6
4.7 0.25 kg. Crystal 75L Great Britian 1.003 75
1.9 0.10 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.001 2

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
8.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.50 5.9 60 min.
8.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 10.5 60 min.
8.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 9.5 60 min.
8.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 7.3 30 min.
9.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.50 5.1 30 min.
9.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 9.1 30 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 4.3 10 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.50 2.7 10 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 4.8 10 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 Cube
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 Keg

Yeast
-----
US-56


----------



## reviled (1/9/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> My personal most favourite beer I've made to date was an AIPA - only a select few got to sample it as I enjoyed it immensely
> 
> Unfortunately I've never made an IPA - but it's on the cards
> 
> ...



Cheers mate, ill keep that recipe for the future, but it seems a little similair hop wise to a golden ale I just put down... Im after something with true IPA hops, what would I use? Fuggles and Goldings or something else?


----------



## mikem108 (1/9/08)

Theres some food for thought here http://byo.com/recipe/


----------



## reviled (1/9/08)

mikem108 said:


> Theres some food for thought here http://byo.com/recipe/



Cheers, but they all look more like AIPA's using US hops and all... Not really what im after for this one...


----------



## therook (1/9/08)

reviled said:


> Cheers, but they all look more like AIPA's using US hops and all... Not really what im after for this one...




Here ya go.

Link

Rook


----------



## drsmurto (1/9/08)

I brewed a IIPA in autumn which is tasting pretty good at the moment. I have scaled it back to an IPA for you. I used US56 to let the hops sing and added munich for a bigger malt backbone. The recipe came about after several PMs with Tony.

When i get around to making an IPA it will be something along these lines altho i will probably use an english yeast (1275, 1968) 

Recipe: IPA
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 19.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 55.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 75.01 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.99 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
60.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 31.0 IBU 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
15.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
15.00 g Fuggles [5.40 %] (20 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
15.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
15.00 g Fuggles [5.40 %] (10 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 
25.00 g Fuggles [5.40 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) 
25.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) 
25.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) 
25.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (Dry Hop) 
25.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (Dry Hop) 

1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 75.0 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 91.6 C 78.0 C


----------



## bconnery (1/9/08)

This IPA recipe was my first AG. I was very happy with it. 


This was my latest one that I also enjoyed..

Recipe: Third Fleet
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (36.7) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5200.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.76 % 
300.00 gm Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.06 % 
175.00 gm Carahell (Weyermann) (27.0 EBC) Grain 2.95 % 
150.00 gm Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.53 % 
100.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 1.69 % 
30.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.70 %] (60 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
30.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (20 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
30.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.70 %] (5 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Tanga (1/9/08)

Bloody Hell!

Is that the beer I got to taste? No wonder it was so hoppy. That's incredible!



I'm not much of a hops fan in general, but they worked in that beer (if it's the one I tried, if not ignore me). Quite complex. The ... texture (probably not the right word, but hope you know what I mean)... was enough to carry it.


----------



## reviled (1/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I brewed a IIPA in autumn which is tasting pretty good at the moment. I have scaled it back to an IPA for you. I used US56 to let the hops sing and added munich for a bigger malt backbone. The recipe came about after several PMs with Tony.
> 
> When i get around to making an IPA it will be something along these lines altho i will probably use an english yeast (1275, 1968)
> 
> ...




This seems like a winner :lol: Could I get away with using NZ goldings instead of East Kent? Or not?

Man, I can taste this allready! Mmmmmmm B)


----------



## drsmurto (1/9/08)

Tanga said:


> Bloody Hell!
> 
> Is that the beer I got to taste? No wonder it was so hoppy. That's incredible!
> 
> ...



No, you tasted my golden ale. Thats called subtle use of hops, the IPA recipe is far from subtle.




reviled said:


> This seems like a winner :lol: Could I get away with using NZ goldings instead of East Kent? Or not?
> 
> Man, I can taste this allready! Mmmmmmm B)



never used NZ goldings but i dont see why not. I am hoping to have plenty of Mt Torrens Goldings this season so will be trying them out in something like this.....


----------



## katzke (1/9/08)

reviled said:


> UK, wouldnt it be an APA if it was American? Or can you have an AIPA?
> 
> I have three APA's on the go at the mo, so a nice UK IPA would be tops B)



Well being an American I think I can comment on this. I must qualify my comments in that I hate beer that tastes like grapefruit.

I think the Americans have destroyed the beer style of IPA. This weekend is the great NW Hop Madness. It is hop harvest now and they have a very small but well attended get-together. Part of it is to see who can make the beer with the most hops and still be drinkable. We are not talking about ounces or grams of hops we are talking about gross amounts of hops. I would guess that no one has a chance of winning at anything under 100 IBUs and lots of dry hop aroma and taste. My impression is there will be little malt taste left, one reason why I am at home and not there.

So an American version of an IPA will be over 60 IBUs and very hoppy tasting. Hop verity makes little difference. High alpha acid hops like Warrior, Tomahawk, Simco, Amarillo, Columbus, Centennial, Chinook, Horizon, Cluster, Northern Brewer, Cascade, Magnum, and others are used for both bittering and finish hops. The true IPA lovers over here do not consider it a good IPA unless it makes you pucker in both the bitterness and hop finish. They have even gone so far in my unqualified opinion to have ruined what an ESB should be.

Me I like beer that tastes like beer and does not remind me of sucking a grapefruit rind.


----------



## reviled (1/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> No, you tasted my golden ale. Thats called subtle use of hops, the IPA recipe is far from subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NZ goldings are tops :lol: Ive been told that our NZ UK hops are some of the best in the world... Apparantly...

Sweet as, looks like ive got a Golding and Styrian combo IPA planned...


----------



## Whorst (2/9/08)

katzke said:


> Well being an American I think I can comment on this. I must qualify my comments in that I hate beer that tastes like grapefruit.
> 
> I think the Americans have destroyed the beer style of IPA. This weekend is the great NW Hop Madness. It is hop harvest now and they have a very small but well attended get-together. Part of it is to see who can make the beer with the most hops and still be drinkable. We are not talking about ounces or grams of hops we are talking about gross amounts of hops. I would guess that no one has a chance of winning at anything under 100 IBU's and lots of dry hop aroma and taste. My impression is there will be little malt taste left, one reason why I am at home and not there.
> 
> ...





The only beer I've ever tasted that had a grapefruit taste was Blind Pigs IPA. Yes, I can't stand it. I don't agree with Americans destroying the IPA style. The English did that years ago. IPA in Britain is just another term for Bitter, or Best Bitter. There are far too many good IPA's brewed in the US. Stone, AleSmith, Bear Republic's Racer 5, Ballast Point Big Eye, Green Flash West Coast IPA, Pizza Port El Camino, Anchor Liberty, Sierra Nevada Celebration, Drakes, Victory Hop Devil, etc. If you want to try an ESB that rivals Fuller's, try AleSmith's ESB. I wouldn't say it's better, it's just as good.


----------



## drsmurto (2/9/08)

Whorst said:


> The only beer I've ever tasted that had a grapefruit taste was Blind Pigs IPA. Yes, I can't stand it. I don't agree with Americans destroying the IPA style. The English did that years ago. IPA in Britain is just another term for Bitter, or Best Bitter. There are far too many good IPA's brewed in the US. Stone, AleSmith, Bear Republic's Racer 5, Ballast Point Big Eye, Green Flash West Coast IPA, Pizza Port El Camino, Anchor Liberty, Sierra Nevada Celebration, Drakes, Victory Hop Devil, etc. If you want to try an ESB that rivals Fuller's, try AleSmith's ESB. I wouldn't say it's better, it's just as good.



Not sure if you read the entire thread Whorst or if you just felt the need to talk up American IPAs....

I stopped searching up the first 4 beers on your list came up as American IPAs. Full of american hops.

This thread is about English IPAs. English malt, hops and yeast.

Regardless of your obvious love of AIPAs, can you suggest an american made, English IPA that might be applicable to this conversation?

EDIT - noticed i have been a tad hypocritical since my recipe uses US56. :wacko:


----------



## Whorst (2/9/08)

I was responding to Katzke, who claims America destroyed the IPA style. I wasn't attempting to change the theme of the thread. 

Now for an American made, English IPA, I'll mention Kennebunkport IPA from Portland, Maine. Brewed by Alan Pugsley of Ringwood fame. 
Although relatively bitter, it's pretty malt driven. It's good beer, but I don't necessarily think it fits into the IPA category. Sierra Nevada also make an English IPA. It's not loaded full of those high alpha hops you seem to despise.


----------



## reviled (3/9/08)

I definately wouldnt say I despise any type of hop, high alpha or not, I just wanted a good english IPA cos ive allready got two APA's in bottles, one in the fermenter, and a golden ale with american hops in the fermenter as well... 

I just like to have a variety of styles in my bar :icon_drunk:


----------



## fraser_john (3/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> EDIT - noticed i have been a tad hypocritical since my recipe uses US56. :wacko:



I would not necessarily say that its hypocritical! I was listening to Jamils podcast about Scottish ale and the recipe thay talked about was the use of US56 or Wyeast Chico! They mashed at quite a high temp, 158F, which results in lots of unfermentables and used the American yeast due to its high attenuation. The result leaves quite a lot of maltiness!


----------

